# photoshop cs problem



## manolis (May 21, 2004)

Suddenly when i run photoshop i can't open images 
I get this message"could not complete your request because the disk is full" 
I check the hard drive and i have over 5gb of free space i went along and emptied some more files and still nothing worked. Once i close photoshop i get an error message to send to microsoft C:\DOCUME~1\manolis\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERA.tmp.dir00\appcompat.txt
However photoshop 7 works fine..unfortunatly i need ps cs cos i work only with raw files and ps7 doesn't work with raw files 
Could anyone help ? that would be much appretiated


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

You said you emptied files, because of the \TEMP\ reference in the error message I am wondering if your problem could be related to something in your Temp files. Have you emptied these? Try removing EVERYTHING in both windows temp file and internet explorer temp file.

One other thought since you are showing 5Gb freespace. Is it possible that your HD has been partioned and the portion of your drive that contains ps cs cos is full and the 5Gb freespace is elsewhere?

jjb


----------



## Blue2 (Apr 23, 2004)

manolis said:


> Suddenly when i run photoshop i can't open images
> I get this message"could not complete your request because the disk is full"
> Could anyone help ? that would be much appretiated


==================
The information below is copied verbatim from the PS Help.
===================
Assigning scratch disks
------------------------------------------------------------------------
When your system does not have enough RAM to perform an operation, Photoshop and ImageReady use a proprietary virtual memory technology, also called scratch disks. A scratch disk is any drive or a partition of a drive with free memory. By default, Photoshop and ImageReady use the hard drive that the operating system is installed on as its primary scratch disk.

You can change the primary scratch disk and, in Photoshop, designate a second, third, or fourth scratch disk to be used when the primary disk is full. Your primary scratch disk should be your fastest hard disk, and should have plenty of defragmented space available.

The following guidelines can help you assign scratch disks:
*	For best performance, scratch disks should be on a different drive than any large files you are editing.
*	Scratch disks should be on a different drive than the one used for virtual memory.
*	Scratch disks should be on a local drive. That is, they should not be accessed over a network.
*	Scratch disks should be conventional (non-removable) media.
*	Raid disks/disk arrays are good choices for dedicated scratch disk volumes.
*	Drives with scratch disks should be defragmented regularly.

To change the scratch disk assignment:

1.	Choose Edit > Preferences > Plug-Ins & Scratch Disks.
2.	Do one of the following:
*	(Photoshop) Choose the desired disks from the menus. You can assign up to four scratch disks of any size your file system supports. Photoshop lets you create up to 200*GB of scratch disk space using those scratch disks.
*	(ImageReady) Choose a primary scratch disk.
3.	Click OK.
4.	Restart Photoshop or ImageReady for the change to take effect.

Important: The scratch disk file that is created must be in contiguous hard disk space. For this reason you should frequently optimize your hard disk. Adobe recommends that you use a disk tool utility, such as Windows Disk Defragmenter or Norton Speed Disk, to defragment your hard drive on a regular basis. See your Windows or Mac*OS documentation for information on defragmentation utilities.

JESSE


----------



## manolis (May 21, 2004)

I did change the primary scratch disk to my extrernal Hd that has over 120gb of free space but the problem remained the same I also did run a defragmention of the disk but nothing changed there either.
I finally removed and renistaled ps cs but it didn't result to anything
Meanwhile photoshop 7 worked fine.
For now i found a temp solution by creating another user acount on my windows xp and on that acount photoshop cs works absolutly fine
I should note that also outlook explorer and paint pros hop didn't work as well and they all work fine in the new acount i created.
Any suggestion as to what could possibly be the problem?
why do they work in one acount and not in the other?

I should note that i have another thread here were i posted several highjackthis logs after having run cwshredder-spybot search&destroy-as aware 6.. only after running these did my problem with photoshop cs and some other software started


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hola
One of the ways to "fix" Photoshop is by hold Shift/Ctrl/Alt at start photoshop, and it will delete all your preference files, It's like re-installed again.
When you work from your CD or DVD, it's harder for PS and for your computer, regardless of memory or disk space. You may have to save your files in your hard drive, then, work from there, then re-save them in your CD or DVD. 
One more thing, you must run Photoshop from your internal hard drive in order to get the speed that you may need. If you run PS from a External hard drive, it's going to be very slow.
Good luck
Uly7


----------

